# lionfish Help



## DoubleT (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a black lion fish approximately 3 inches long. Been in the tank for 3 week now. I test the water on a weekly basis and everything in is order. 

Set Up:

75 Gal
75 seaclear wet dry
100 seaclone protien skimmer
Jebo UV Sterilizer
76 degrees
1.019 salinity
Artificial rock

2 Blue Devil Damels (Down to 1, the bugger got to close to the lionfish)
4 hermit crabs
1 black lionfish


Here's the question: I just noticed today that the lionfish has a couple of semiwhite spots. Doesn't look like ich. Is this normal? 

The lion fish is eating regularly (3 Times a week on krill, silverside and squid) I also enhance with vitachem.

Second question, I want to add a Yellow Tang? I heard that they are compatible but am afraid due to the ease that Tangs get ich? Any other tank mate?


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

[/Quote]
Here's the question: I just noticed today that the lionfish has a couple of semiwhite spots. Doesn't look like ich. Is this normal? 

The lion fish is eating regularly (3 Times a week on krill, silverside and squid) I also enhance with vitachem.

Second question, I want to add a Yellow Tang? I heard that they are compatible but am afraid due to the ease that Tangs get ich? Any other tank mate?[/quote]

1. it could be ich but as you said, it doesn't look like ich so i am guessing that it would be fungus.

2. how about a picasso triggerfish? or a cowfish?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It's probably ich. It might clear up in a few days. If it's eating well then things might work out.


----------



## dustin323 (Oct 10, 2006)

As said above probally ich or a fungus. You probally should try slowly raising your specific gravity also.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Tangs to get ich quite frequently, but if you have good water quality and a healthy fish you dont need to do much. We have 2 tangs and that bith get ich, we just leave it be (not like we have a choice but to) and turn on the UV sterilizer.
If it is ich it will look like grains of sugar or salt. What does it look like other than white spots?


----------



## DoubleT (Dec 28, 2006)

The white spots do not look like grains of salt. It looked a bit closer today and it was not there. maybe nervousness? 

USMCwife - I currently have the UV on all the time? Are you?

I am going to try a yellow tang or a purple one. But going to wait a bit to make sure my eyes are not deceiving me. 

Thanks for the help guys & Gals.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

DoubleT said:


> The white spots do not look like grains of salt. It looked a bit closer today and it was not there. maybe nervousness?
> 
> USMCwife - I currently have the UV on all the time? Are you?
> 
> ...


We only keep our UV on when the tangs show signs of ick. Im going to move the thread to the proper section. The saltwater emergencies and diseases.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Resend a post to stop a glitch which makes double forums when a mod moves a thread to another section.


----------

